
This Incredible Flower Timelapse Took 3 Years and 8TB of Photos to Create - yedhukrishnan
https://petapixel.com/2017/05/09/incredible-flower-timelapse-took-3-years-8tb-photos-create/
======
anotheryou
The level of polish just makes it incredibly kitchy.

